# bobcat 320 1/2 ton mini digger



## debzwallace (Aug 23, 2009)

does anyone know where to locate the fast track sensor on the above machine?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand the question.

The fast track system probably has solenoids that activate the high speed, but may or may not have "sensors".

What exactly is the problem?


----------



## debzwallace (Aug 23, 2009)

probably just a difference in terms, i suppose the solenoids could be what i am looking for, would you happen to know where to locate them?


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

this is probably a dumb question, but when you see someone grading/leveling with a blade and the 2 laser targets on sticks they are still manually adjusting thier blade height, right? thanks


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

debzwallace said:


> probably just a difference in terms, i suppose the solenoids could be what i am looking for, would you happen to know where to locate them?


The solenoids are probably located near or on the valve body, under the side hood.

What exactly is the issue you have?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

smeagol said:


> this is probably a dumb question, but when you see someone grading/leveling with a blade and the 2 laser targets on sticks they are still manually adjusting thier blade height, right? thanks


There are some systems that will control the movement of the dozer blade without operator input.

There are some systems that are "indicate" only are are used as a guide for the operator and all machine functions are performed by the operator.


----------



## debzwallace (Aug 23, 2009)

machine tracks but doesnt fast track, the button works but isnt connecting with the fast track solenoid/sensor? i want to locate them and check why it wont connect.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Your best bet would be to contact the dealer.

They will be able to point you in the right direction.

That circuit could be fused, have you checked the fuse panel?


----------

